# Какой лучше покупать чехол для баяна?



## Stepan-lagunov (1 Июн 2011)

Уважаемые музыканты!
Подскажите, пожалуйтста, какой лучше покупать чехол для баяна(Фирму производителя).


----------



## oleg45120 (1 Июн 2011)

АМС music отличные чехлы и цены нормальные!


----------



## zet10 (1 Июн 2011)

oleg45120 писал:


> АМС music отличные чехлы и цены нормальные!


Это правда!Полностью поддерживаю.


----------



## Bulgarin (1 Июн 2011)

http://www.accordions.it/shop/itemview.php?id=51&lang=EN
это очень хороший чехол (http://www.manifatturefuselli.com/accobags.php)


----------



## Stepan-lagunov (2 Июн 2011)

Спасибо за советы!


----------



## oleg45120 (2 Июн 2011)

Bulgarin писал:


> http://www.accordions.it/shop/itemview.php?id=51&lang=EN
> это очень хороший чехол (http://www.manifatturefuselli.com/accobags.php)


Чехлы AMC удобней на спине сидят, переносить аккордеон в них легче!


----------



## Bulgarin (2 Июн 2011)

oleg45120 писал:


> Чехлы AMC удобней на спине сидят, переносить аккордеон в них легче!


 соглашусь. но очень уж качественные Manifatture Fuselli


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (30 Июл 2018)

Всем здравствуйте ! Хочу прикупить "полужёсткий" чехол для своего баяна. Подскажите какой из чехлов более подходящий ? Я в этом не понимаю. Баян Тульский 67x150 Ц-П, без выборки. Нашёл вот эти ссылки https://amc-music.ru/catalog/chekhly_remni_dlya_bayanov_i_akkordeonov/        https://accordeonshop.ru/catalog/chekhly/
С уважением !


----------



## vev (30 Июл 2018)

*ЮрийКазакБаянко*,

а цель покупки какая? Вы с ним ездить планируете или просто для хранения?


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (30 Июл 2018)

Чехол нужен для удобной переноски и компактного хранения. (Когда покупал баян, то был с ним его родной бумажно-фанерно-дермантиновый, но весь уже покоцаный. Вот решил приобрести чуть поцивильнее. Подскажите какой размер чехла подходит под этот баян 3/4  или 4/4 ? С уважением !


----------



## avm (31 Июл 2018)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Чехол нужен для удобной переноски и компактного хранения. (Когда покупал баян, то был с ним его родной бумажно-фанерно-дермантиновый, но весь уже покоцаный. Вот решил приобрести чуть поцивильнее. Подскажите какой размер чехла подходит под этот баян 3/4  или 4/4 ? С уважением !


Посмотрите на сайте АМС - можно подобрать под размер Вашего баяна:
https://amc-music.ru/catalog/chekhly_remni_dlya_bayanov_i_akkordeonov/


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (31 Июл 2018)

На АМС нет таких, и не известно когда будут ! Сказали так.


----------



## vev (31 Июл 2018)

*ЮрийКазакБаянко*,
https://vk.com/remnimuzbuy


----------



## ugly (31 Июл 2018)

vev писал:


> *ЮрийКазакБаянко*,
> https://vk.com/remnimuzbuy


Брал у них чехол для аккордеона, пришлось дорабатывать, т.к. ремни были плохо вшиты - вылезли из швов за неделю.
Прошил, уже полгода полет нормальный. Я им отзыв писал, может исправили уже.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (31 Июл 2018)

Всем спасибо ! Нашёл конторку в Кирове. Вроде неплохая продукция.  https://chehloff.club/%d1%87%d0%b5%d1%85%d0%bb%d1%8b-%d0%b4%d0%bb%d1%8f-%d0%bc%d1
%83%d0%b7%d1%8b%d0%ba%d0%b0%d0%bb%d1%8c%d0%bd%d1%8b%d1%85-%d0%b8%d0%bd%d1%81%d1%8
2%d1%80%d1%83%d0%bc%d0%b5%d0%bd%d1%82%d0%be%d0%b2/  Буду заказывать* модель ЧБА-03. Для баянов, аккордеонов с защитой правой клавиатуры из алюминиевой вставки*


----------



## vev (31 Июл 2018)

*ЮрийКазакБаянко*,

а на кой шут вставка? Чтоб былО?


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (31 Июл 2018)

Ну да, типа того.


----------

